# Replacement Microwave



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

Found out over the weekend that the microwave does not heat. It powers up and turns on but it is not heating the food. I seen the Samsung recall for the key pad replacement but that will do nothing to solve the heating problem. If any of you have replaced the microwave in a 28BHS, let me know the make and model. I am thinking of replacing ours.

Thanks.


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

The Dometic over-the-range microwave died on me recently and I replaced it with an LG LMV1314W. I purchased mine on-line from PC Richard and Son.

LMV1314W

It was a perfect fit on my 2003 Outback 28BHS, and installation was simple. I didn't even have to remove the old mounting bracket from the wall, as the new bracket was identical to the old one! I did however have to drill 4 holes along the top front edge of the new microwave to attach the front of the microwave to the upper trim piece. I'm not sure if this step is necessary, but I felt it was better to be safe than sorry, and this is how the original microwave was installed. Good luck!


----------

